# Tornado?



## Emily's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

I heard on the news thismorning before work that Wisconsin and Missouri were hit by tornados...I hope everyone is ok...

I know I complain about our weather here, damp, snow, rain, the odd tropical storm...but thank God nothing as scary as a tornado, hope all is well


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 8, 2008)

The tornado that hit here in Wisconsin is a good 3 hour drive from me. It was close to the Illinois/Wisconsin line. We did have the longest recorded tornado to actually stay on the ground hit in our area last June, that one was only about 20 miles from us...and that was scary! We had a few friends who lived in the tornado area and everything was destroyed, barns and homes and about 15 horses were killed or had to be euthanized. My farrier was on the cell phone with me while it was going over his home, he is lucky to be alive his barn was taken but all his horses were OK. I have some pic if you would like to see them, I can post a few tomorrow.

This sure has been some strange weather we are having, we had snow, which melted, turned to ice, then rain, which melted some of the ice, but then turned to more ice overnight, today it rained, and everything is like a skating rink, I just about kill myself going to the barn OH! its raining out now again, and around midnight they say were going to start getting snow Thur Friday night. Should make my walk to the barn very interesting.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for thinking of us in WI and MO!



We are all fine here, but it seems like the tornadoes are getting awfully close to home



Last night there were some an hour or so away from us. In October, two people we knew were killed in a tornado... just about 10? miles away from us. They were in a mobile home. At that time, a tornado *watch* had just ended. There wasn't even an official warning. It really did seem to come out of "nowhere"





I didn't sleep much last night. Sooo, where can we move where there are no tornadoes?



I don't remember there being SO many around here until the past few years. What is the deal?





Corinne, we have lots of water too. Thankfully, at least for now it's not in the form of ice. This morning Ruby and Gracie had to go check out their mini lake in the middle of the pen. silly girls OH!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 9, 2008)

Again, thanks for thinking about us. We did have a tornado warning here in the Ozarks, but there was no damage. Just alot of rain, high winds and hail. An hour a way from was got hit pretty hard. This was down by the Springfield area, two people died. Those poor people had 8 straight hours of one tornado after another. I was at work when the first part hit here at home. I was so worried about the donkeys. My husband said they they were out of there shed when the rain and hail hit. They stayed outside and turned their backs to the storm.

But everyone here is fine. Our Missouri weather is so odd. Over the weekend we had 70 degrees both day, on monday tornados and on tuesday snow.

I am really happy to see that everyone else is alright.

thank you for asking.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm glad to hear everyone's ok. It looks like the system is coming through here dry and quiet. Much as we could use rain, if it's gonna behave like that, I think I'll pass on the precip! It's funny how weather can "cluster" like that. For a couple of years there, It seemed like Wilmington got at least something from every hurricane in the Atlantic! We were wondering if we'd had a big target painted on us or something.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 9, 2008)

Flatcreek come on out west! we have "microbursts" but no tornadoes (well, so they claim - anyway extremely rare!)

of course it's hot as heck in the summer! but it's a small price to pay for the rest of the year


----------



## Sue S (Jan 9, 2008)

Some of the toronados here in Wisconsin were in Walworth County and Kenosa county, I heard that Illinois and Missouri got it to, we live about 90 miles from Walworth and Kenosa county. I heard there was quit abit of damage.


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 9, 2008)

I am so glad everyone is fine, I was worried about everyone and their donkeys and other animals included.

Susan, you must have some nasty bugs, snakes or something, glad your weather is nice and tornado free...





Our weather is rainy and 11.5*C, not sure what that converts to...but I'll keep it , but I'm sure we are in for some nasty snowy weather soon( Hubby drives a snow plow for the Dept. of Transportation) so we hope for a llittle snow


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 10, 2008)

Tornado's are scary





glad to see everyone was OK

We actually had one hit here in Washington today





Very Rare !


----------

